# Girard Perregaux



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Are they worth the money? and if I buy one do I have to learn how to pronounce it correctly?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You could try having a few French lessons from this guy:






*

*

Or just look it up on this comprehensive list of watch names and their correct pronounciation:

http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm

:thumbs_up:


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

To make life easy; just GP.

I bought one about 15 years ago ( charity shop ) and it has thrived on constant abuse. I think that they are really underrated as a brand. On the look for another, having discovered how tough they are.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Largely under appreciated but prices are steadily rising. :yes:

I would certainly recommend one to any serious collector, they are getting scarcer year on year.

My recent acquisition.........

1959 Gyromatic, '39 jewel' variant.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A high quality timepieces indeed, I recently missed out on a very desirable Gyromatic...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

many thanks all :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A pretty top-drawer brand back in the Golden Age. I'm sure you know the opening of Ian Fleming's "From Russia With Love"



> To judge by the glittering pile, this had been, or was, a rich man. It contained the typical membership badges of the rich man's club-a money clip, made of a Mexican fifty-dollar piece and holding a substantial wad of banknotes, a well-used gold Dunhill lighter, an oval gold cigarette case with the wavy ridges and discreet turquoise button that means Fabergé, and the sort of novel a rich man pulls out of the bookcase to take into the garden-The Little Nugget-an old P. G. Wodehouse. There was also a bulky gold wristwatch on a well-used brown crocodile strap. It was a Girard-Perregaux model designed for people who like gadgets, and it had a sweep second-hand and two little windows in the face to tell the day of the month, and the month, and the phase of the moon. The story it now told was 2.30 on June 10th with the moon three-quarters full.


 The pronunciation guide sounds as French as Ted Heath.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

AVO said:


> A pretty top-drawer brand back in the Golden Age. I'm sure you know the opening of Ian Fleming's "From Russia With Love"
> 
> The pronunciation guide sounds as French as Ted Heath.


 It's been 40 plus years since I read all the Fleming Bonds (although I skipped Octopussy). And that paragraph had faded from my memory. However it does answer my question :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Does this mean I can now be addressed as 'Commander' :laugh:

Cheers @AVO :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Does this mean I can now be addressed as 'Commander' :laugh:
> 
> Cheers @AVO :thumbsup:


 Bar and DSO


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

SBryantgb said:


> Bar and DSO


 Chicken and egg.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Bar and DSO


 Don't think DC & BigM would approve........although Bond would approve of the first bit. :laugh:


----------

